
Internet group brands Mozilla ‘internet villain’ for supporting DNS privacy - redm
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/05/isp-group-mozilla-internet-villain-dns-privacy/
======
joe_the_user
So basically every nation today is gearing up for their "great Internet
firewall" and those entities which resist are "Internet villains".

------
hedora
I cannot imagine a stronger endorsement of DNS-over-HTTPS than the content of
this article.

How do I set my router to proxy all outgoing DNS to HTTPS?

------
rolph
there was a time when DNS wasnt so critical. We would remember a servers IP
address, or keep a local DNS table and customize whatever literal URL names
for the IP address,now the URL or the link is usually inhuman[mangled;
shortened; redirected, incredibly long or complex] and we need DNS.

The DOH is an interesting front. Im thinking about how could someone deny
traffic hops to machines with no visible DNS traffic, so if you cant block
based on IPs then you can block based on DNS opacity

------
tinus_hn
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20362548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20362548)

------
azdacha
Well Firefox team is now becoming my Batman

